# ENFJ female + ENTJ male?



## Blazy (Oct 30, 2010)

I would like to hear your insights on this matter.. would they get along well as a couple? Thanks.


----------



## Goaty (Jul 23, 2010)

Anything is possible if both people are healthy and balanced. MBTI, in my opinion, should be used to bridge the gaps of communication. Find someone you click with and look to MBTI for answers on how to understand the other person and communicate with her more effectively.

Now, a lot of problems I have seen with relationships are due to the judging functions. Fi/Te and Fe/Ti can rub each other the wrong way at times. Both communicate in very different methods. You should see some of the threads on other personality forums discussing this very issue; they can be quite nasty at times. 

At the end of the day, common values are going to fuel a relationship. Pick a girl because you like her, not because MBTI says you'll make a good match. There are several ENxP girls I have met that have not/would not make a good match with me, even though personality theory says Ni dominance and Ne dominance do well together; it all just depends.

Good luck! :happy:


----------



## SarahWilliams (May 5, 2010)

EDIT: Disregard my original post. I thought you said ENTJ+ENTJ. and I was saying... uhhh... no way. too intense, haha. 

But since you said ENTJ+ENFJ. That sounds plausible! And I agree with Goaty, two healthy individuals of any type can work together. Good luck


----------

